# Termite treatment



## Sunny the Sulcata (Dec 20, 2016)

I need advice!! My house gets treated for termites twice a year as a precaution. Our 3 1/2 year old Sulcata has only been outside since the summer, so this is the first time I have encountered this problem. I made sure I was home today for my termite treatment. I met him at the front door and informed him of my tortoise being in one corner of my back yard and to please skip that area. I then met him in my back yard and pointed to the corner that is enclosed for the tortoise, just to make sure he saw the area I was talking about. I went inside, confident that he would skip it, but I kept my eye on him. From inside, I saw him shooting his sprayer into the enclosed area and drenching the side of my house and grass along the house. What the heck??? He obviously didn't understand my instructions. He wasn't worried about it and said it doesn't stick to the grass, it just seeps into the soil. We live in the south, so our tortoise is still able to come out daily and eat grass. I have him inside now, but I'm not sure when I should let him back out. Anyone have any advice??


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2016)

I would call the company and explain why you will be quitting their service and going to someone else for your bi-annual termite service. Do not allow that tortoise back out onto that grass until after it has been rained on over the winter.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 20, 2016)

Not sure where you are located, but if in a warmer climate, id turn on my sprinklers and get out the hose and soak down the area for a LONG time, and then do that daily for a week. Totally flush that spray out of your enclosure. Then, when you get your quarterly water bill, send that to the exterminator to take care of too!


----------



## Sunny the Sulcata (Dec 20, 2016)

I sprayed the area really well while it was still wet, so hopefully I was able to wash most of it away. They tell you that it is safe to let animals out an hour after spraying, but I doubt that applies to animals that eat the grass! Living in South Louisiana, our winters are very mild, so his home is now completely set up outside with a heated house and grazing area. I don't have anything set up for him inside, so he is hanging out in a big box. I will continue to wash out the area and hope for the best. Thanks!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 20, 2016)

Water is a lot cheaper than vet bills. Soak away....the more and longer the better.


----------



## Sunny the Sulcata (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, after doing a little more research on the chemical that was used, I've blocked off the area that was treated. I will probably move his pen completely away from the house because this will continue to be an issue each time I have it treated. I'm just glad I was home and saw what was done to his grazing area so I could remove him quickly. He is still inside and I will continue to wash down the area. 

The chemical was Dominion 2L:

Do not graze treated areas or use clippings from treated areas for feed or forage.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope you quit that Pest Control service and make sure they understand why you're quitting


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2016)

Just reading this is giving me the heebie jeebies!

Man I hate it when people spray toxic chemicals around. I hate it anywhere.


----------



## Sunny the Sulcata (Dec 20, 2016)

I hear ya, Tom! But, have you ever witnessed a termite swarm? Talk about heebie jeebies!!! Lol!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sunny the Sulcata said:


> I hear ya, Tom! But, have you ever witnessed a termite swarm? Talk about heebie jeebies!!! Lol!


Next time it maybe the baby's room !


----------

